#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-13
<dscassel> I am tempted to just postpone.
<Yompa> I was here to listen in, not planning to participate :-)
<dscassel> Hey, Yompa.
<Yompa> Good evening!
<dscassel> Whereabouts are you anyway? (I've probably already asked that, but I'm terrible at remembering IRC nicks)
<Yompa> No I never introduced myself really. I'm in Montreal but I'm of Swedish origin and I still have trouble with the French language so I prefer the English channels for now.
<dscassel> That's cool. We have a bunch of Quebec people here.
<BobJonkman> <in>Bob here, live in Elmira ON, but typing from somewhere in Toronto <out>
<dscassel> Yompa: Have you been out to any of the ubuntu-qc Ubuntu Hours or anything?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: This is probably going to be a pretty informal 'meeting.'
<dscassel> My main action item's going to be hunt down txwikinger and find out why the site's down.
<Yompa> I'm a C and C++ programmer by profession and I got caught by Ubuntu the other year, loving it and using it daily now. I'm more or less just idling here to see what's going on locally.
<Yompa> Haven't been to a Ubuntu Hour yet, I know there are some in Montreal right?
<dscassel> Yeah, ubuntu-qc has one every Thursday in Montreal and Longueuil.
<dscassel> -qc mainly operates in French, but the Montreal group seems to be pretty multilingual.
<dscassel> Talk to MagicFab about it if you see him around.
<Yompa> Alright thanks, will visit one. Montrealers are usually pretty good with languages.
<dscassel> They may have moved it to Fridays.  The last one was here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/592/detail/
<Yompa> I see the last one was close to Parc Avenue, not far from where I live. I will keep an eye on the next Hour event.
<dscassel> Awesome. :)
<dscassel> MagicFab is the one who came up with the Ubuntu Hour idea.
<dscassel> I want to go check out his Hour if I happen to be in Montreal sometime when it's on.
<Yompa> I see, so it's a Canadian thing only still? Or the idea is spreading?
<dscassel> Definitely spreading. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<dscassel> A few in the Europe. Lots in the US.
<MikeS11> hmm. Missed the meeting. How was it?
<dscassel> MikeS11: Not much of a turnout.  We'll try again next month.
<Madpilot> damn, IRC meeting was this evening. I probably could have made it, too.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-15
<dscassel> Jono's Ubuntu Q&A starts in 10 minutes... http://is.gd/ioGtf
<dscassel> I probably have to work, but I recommend it if you have burning questions about the Ubuntu project as a whole (not technical questions so much).
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-16
<MephistoM> hello everyone, my name is michael and I am the developer of the ELDER project (www.elderproject.knet.ca), which brings educational linux distros, including edubuntu, into northern First Nations schools.  Can someone direct me where I can get more attention/people involved and interested in helping me develop this project?  My email is makamizz@gmail.com. Thanks!
<hakimsheriff> If I am correct Corey Burger(Burgandavia) is in charge of sending stickers for canada , but his address on sytem76 is worng and he does not reply to my e-mails, Darcy Casselman is sending out stickers but is not the address on the sytem76 address. I would like to have my address on the system76 website and If they send me stickers I could put some in everytime I get a SASE.
<hakimsheriff> who shold I speak to for ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-17
<willwh_> hey guys :)
<willwh_> could use a little help here!
<dscassel> What's up, willwh_? Will help if I can.
<willwh_> Can anyone try installing this? http://downloads.whoson.com/WhosOnClientLinux.deb
<willwh_> what I've done....
<willwh_> sudo gdebi *.deb
<willwh_> it can't resolve the dep
<willwh_> so
<willwh_> I used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636724
<willwh_> to build a modified package with libbotan-1.8.2
<willwh_> and I get a bit further - although still falls on it's bum
<dscassel> I'm at work, thus not on Ubuntu. :/
<willwh_> argh
<willwh_> :)
<dscassel> Tell me about it. :)
<willwh_> ssh tunnel ftw!! :D
<dscassel> Well, okay, I'm logged into my server at home...
<dscassel> But if I'm trying out installing things, I'd kinda want to do it in a vm I can roll back.
<dscassel> Speaking of, I think I have an ubuntu vm around here somewhere.
<dscassel> Don't think it's up to 10.10, though.
<willwh_> k
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-18
<Tm0> So i just got back on Ubuntu
<Tm0> And it feels right
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-19
<hughbert> good evening from ireland!!!
<hughbert> how are ye?
<hughbert> just did a poster for ubuntu ireland there recently.... check it out on: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463336
<hughbert> sorry logo for ubuntu-ie...
<hughbert> if your awake that is...
<willwh_> im awake
<willwh_> :)
<hughbert> ha ha.. its not that late there is it?
<willwh_> 21:26
<hughbert> what are you doing up?? you should be out drinking or sleeping or tanning yourself looking at the sunset with a girl or something...
<willwh_> coding :P
<hughbert> is it warm there? its a balmy 0 degrees here...
<hughbert> cool..
<hughbert> not too bad what prog. language are you working with?
<hughbert> lads i think ill head to bed be good... bye...
<hakimsheriff> hi everyone
<hakimsheriff> just here to meet and get to know eveyone
<hakimsheriff> Hey everyone
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-12
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Hey, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<dscassel> How's things?
<BluesKaj> fine, and you ?
<dscassel> Can't complain.
<BluesKaj> heh
<dscassel> Pretty slow at work this week. Pretty much everybody's off for the holidays.
<BluesKaj> already ?
<dscassel> We've got a "you must take vacation before the end of the year" vacation policy, which means tonnes of people take the last two weeks of the year off.
<BluesKaj> must be nice to have such an extended holiday then ...I used to get a week at the most , well 19 days if Christams was aon a thurs or fri
<BluesKaj> err 10 days
<BluesKaj> 19 would be nice :)
<BluesKaj> but it's all moot now , I'm on a constant vacation , being retired etc
<dscassel> Yeah, software development type places have it pretty cushy.  We get the week between Christmas and New Years off because the company basically shuts down.
<dscassel> And three weeks vacation isn't bad (although I had 4 at a place I worked at a few years ago after being there 8 years. That was nice).
<dscassel> I actually *took* my vacation this year, which is why I'm still here.
<BluesKaj> right, well the perks to keep talent
 * genii-around makes fresh coffee
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , how goes it ?
<BluesKaj> i've had a frustrating couple of days , trying to find fixes for hdmi audio problems , with intel and nvidia onboards
<BluesKaj> not for my setup ..coax is perfect for my setup ... my old receiver can only accept coax and toslink digital ...it's these new pcs with hdmi outs that are suddenly a problem with alsa and pulse...not a lot of effective documentation/tutorial fixes on the net
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Fairly busy for a Monday... The new sump pump for elevator pit came in, installing that later on. Also we had a drain problem at one of the street-level shops in the building, put the auger down 35 feet and didn't get it cleared. So will have to yank out some wall and see if there's a cleanout further along, etc.
<BluesKaj> wow, sounds like a major blockage ..old tree roots perhaps
<genii-around> They just finished installing some other sinks in that unit, and put down new tile. I suspect the workers washed some mortar down the new sinks and it set somewhere along the way.
<BluesKaj> luvly :(
<genii-around> Yeah. Is all copper that feeds later into larger cast-iron buggers too
<willwh> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Sn65ymaXIls/TuGxjZJPj8I/AAAAAAAAArQ/FSAKCK0u-uE/s721/gamesatwork2.png
<willwh> ahahahaha :)
<s-fox> Time to go. Goodbye.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-13
<khoover> just as a question, if I needed to run IRC in one of ubuntu's console views, how would i?
<willwh> khoover: irssi
<khoover> well, that's certainly odd looking. But, if X does decide to leave me bent over in prison, it'll work.
<willwh> irssi is awesome
<willwh> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Sagamore> Hello
<Sagamore> anybody here from quebec
<willwh> Sagamore: not sure
<willwh> I am in Victoria :)
<Sagamore> are there reserves there?
<Sagamore> in victoria
<willwh> you mean military?
<willwh> I am not sure - I'm an immgrant from Scotland
<willwh> :)
<Sagamore> i mean indian reserves
<willwh> ohhh
<willwh> not in victoria
<willwh> but outside it, yes
<Sagamore> I see
<khoover> I have to use the camel language to script? bah.
<khoover> gimme python any day.
<Sagamore> what reserves willwh?
<Sagamore> what are the names
<willwh> I don't know I am afraid
<BluesKaj> hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-14
<dscassel> Meeting in 10
<dscassel> Hi all!
<dscassel> DarwinSurvivor jaguar Kamondelious khoover MylesBraithwaite BluesKaj Drone4four Jeruvy KombuchaKip pangolin BobJonkman Kulag perilouspillow willwh bregma FiReSTaRT kavurt ryanakca zeroedout cyphermox jaguar kenjy mars sipherdee zul
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<bregma> hello!
<Drone4four> hi
<dscassel> Hi bregma, Drone4four :D
<dscassel> Please introduce yourself. Who are you, where are you and what do you do on/with/for Ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo, ON, and I'm a LoCo contact for Ubuntu Canada. I'll be chairing this meeting.
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings, in progess now!
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-12-13
<dscassel> Thanks Bob. :)
<BobJonkman> Hi all:  Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, in Waterloo
<bregma> I'm Stephen, from the back woods of Lanark County Ontario, I'm an inveterate hacker and Ubuntu and Debian contributor
<txwikinger> Hi dscassel
<dscassel> Hi txwikinger :)
 * BobJonkman is having some trouble removing focus from a hidden window. Perhaps a Compiz #Fail
<bregma> BobJonkman, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bregma> that compiz bug happened alot in 10.04
<dscassel> I'm getting a drink.  Settle in and introduce yourself if you haven't already.
<BobJonkman> bregma: It's Ubuntu 11.10.  Just switched from Gnome3 to gnome-fallback-session
<bregma> urgh
<BobJonkman> I'm finally productive again, but there are still little things
<dscassel> It's a short agenda.
<dscassel> First up: Past Events.
<dscassel> Bob, you had UDS on the list. I thought we talked about that last time...
<BobJonkman> It was actually going on during the last meeting.
<dscassel> I guess we were mid-UDS...
<BobJonkman> I thought maybe someone had a summary
<BobJonkman> Not me though.
 * BobJonkman is a homebody
<dscassel> I didn't sit on too many sessions after our meeting last time.
<dscassel> bregma: were you there?
<bregma> I was
<dscassel> Anything awesome? :)
<bregma> Mono was supposed to be removed from the CD, but that's not cast in stone
<bregma> Canonical is looking at putting Ubuntu on TVs, tablets, and phones
<bregma> and something about the server, juju, things like that I don't pat attention to
<dscassel> The ISO will no longer fit on a CD...
<bregma> yes, that's the problem
<dscassel> The LoCo Council session about province teams was somewhat dissatisfying. I tried to make our case on IRC, but I don't think the room was paying attention to the channel.
<BobJonkman> I saw your (dscassel) comments on Jono's update today
<dscassel> According to this: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/13/loco-council-goings-on-in-12-04/ they've decided to give some recognition to city teams.
<dscassel> Yeah. :)
<dscassel> I had a blog post about city teams a month ago: http://www.flyingsquirrel.ca/index.php/2011/11/04/recognizing-city-teams/
<BobJonkman> I got the idea from that they *weren't* going to give any love to City teams
<BobJonkman> that == Jono's post
<dscassel> From Jono's post: "as a compromize, a field on teams pages on the LoCo Teams Portal would be created to add a contact for a city."
<dscassel> (Jono's getting going a little overboard with his Americanization)
<BobJonkman> Well, as with the last meeting, I'd like to continue on just as we are.  There's Ubuntu-ca-kw and others too
<dscassel> I just want to the LC to recognize that LoCos are composed of city teams (with a bit of administration and resources at the national/state level) even though they don't deal with cities directly.
<dscassel> Yeah, pretty much. :)
<dscassel> Right now, Ubuntu Canada is Waterloo, Toronto, and your town once you start it up. :D
<bregma> nothing from the wet coast?
<dscassel> The Vancouver LoCo is independent.
<dscassel> And Quebec is its own LoCo.
<BobJonkman> But the LoCo council won't prevent us from organizing City events, so it really makes no difference, does it?
<cyphermox> right
<dscassel> Not really.
<willwh> hey guys - can't take part tonight, sorry, contracting - firefighting atm :)
<willwh> g'luck
<txwikinger> I wouidn't get ro worked up about the council
<txwikinger> too
<dscassel> I'm trying to get the LoCo Council to at least recognize that city teams exist within LoCos so that they can be more discoverable and people realize there's a role they can fill.
<dscassel> Like I said in the blog post, though, most of that work we can do ourselves.
<txwikinger> We should focus more about what we can do
<dscassel> Yeah, true.
<txwikinger> I think there might be some interest in Brantford
<txwikinger> So I will further explore and develop that
<cyphermox> dscassel: isn't that the purpose of city "contacts" within a loco?
<txwikinger> And I think everybody can do similar things where they are locally
<dscassel> cyphermox: Yeah. And I'm happy about that development. We'll see how it pans out.
<cyphermox> yeah
<BobJonkman> UCADay?
<dscassel> Sure.
<dscassel> Thanks for the shout out Bob. :)
<BobJonkman> Hooray for dscassel and txwikinger
<dscassel> I wanted to write a blog post, but I ended up getting swamped with work.
<dscassel> I probably should do it anyway. 9_9
 * txwikinger too
<dscassel> Thanks for your help with the LoCo directory, Ubuntu Hour and meeting minutes, Bob. :D
<dscassel> Every day should be UCADay. :)
<BobJonkman> UCADay is one of those things that shouldn't need to exist.  Thanx should be spread around every day
<BobJonkman> :)
<BobJonkman> But now that it's here it can be another rallying point for an event
<txwikinger> It is always easy to looik at some visible leaders
<txwikinger> I think UCA is to appreciate the people who are not getting appreciation on a regular basis
<txwikinger> Like the person that came to the last Ubuntu hour with a question
<txwikinger> Or the person that recently decided to use Ubuntu
<dscassel> I'm all for that.
<dscassel> Next!
<dscassel> Upcoming Events
<dscassel> Christmas!
<dscassel> Uh, kinda a slow month.
<txwikinger> Hey.. I said that!
<BobJonkman> Merry Chrishanukwandiwaleid!
<dscassel> There's an Ubuntu Hour tomorrow in Waterloo.
 * txwikinger is on podcasr duty
<dscassel> There'll (probably) be one Jan 6 in Kitchener.
<dscassel> There's one in your town as soon as you run it! :D
<txwikinger> Are the three wise men coming?
<BobJonkman> There were a couple of impromptu Ubuntu Minutes during NaNoWriMo.
<dscassel> txwikinger: You, Charles and Bob?
<BobJonkman> I gave away a bunch of Ubuntu disks
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That's awesome.
<txwikinger> stop picking onmy white beard
 * dscassel and txwikinger are in the same room, btw.
<BobJonkman> I was sitting at one NaNo write-in, rotating my Compiz cube, and overheard someone ask "What's That?"  and the reply, "Oh, htat's L:inux".
<dscassel> You can see us here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab (behind the guys talking about the laser cutter)
<BobJonkman> So I gave them disks
<BobJonkman> Linux seems to be fairly popular amongst the NaNoWriMo crowd
<dscassel> Cool. :D
<dscassel> We have a date for the Global Jam:
<dscassel> March 2-4, 2012
<BobJonkman> Anything happening for Ubuntu-ca ?
<txwikinger> That is better than last time
<dscassel> Start planning now!
<dscassel> We'll be doing something at Kwartzlab in KW.
<dscassel> (unconfirmed)
<txwikinger> Well. I would say we should slowly start planning
<BobJonkman> dscassel: That'll be a Saturday afternoon at Kwartzlab?
<dscassel> I'll see if Sammy is up for doing anything in Toronto.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: yup.
<dscassel> If you're interested, let us know!
<txwikinger> I will make sure we annouce it early enough in the region
<txwikinger> I think the treehaus people are a good audience
<dscassel> Yeah. I'd like to have a bit more of a plan this time.
<dscassel> I think I said that last time too.
<dscassel> We could ask around for formal talks/presentations on interesting Ubuntu development/QA things.
<dscassel> Maybe I can talk to people at UW (eg, the CSC) about joining us.
<txwikinger> Anybody in other cities willing to organise something?
<txwikinger> If needed
<bregma> what goes on in a global jam?
<txwikinger> we can have the streaming running so there does not need to be a full organisation with presentation etc
<dscassel> bregma: Depends on who's running it and what people want to do.
<dscassel> Easiest thing is install testing for the beta.
<dscassel> Try it out on hardware.
<dscassel> Then there's bug triage.
<dscassel> Or the group can take on a project.
<dscassel> Florida will be running a LoCo Directory dev sprint.
<dscassel> Vancouver did their Unity documentation during a global jam, I think.
<dscassel> Pick a package and give it some love. Stuff like that.
<txwikinger> The thing is to organise a place and time and invite people
<txwikinger> To get some programme together should be not too difficult after that
<txwikinger> And we can work toegther which is in my opinion anyway the idea of a "global" jam
<dscassel> Yeah. If you know who's coming, you can work with their skills and interest.
<BobJonkman> I still haven't seen txwikinger's presentation on bug triage
<txwikinger> I can repeat it if people are aren't bored by it
<dscassel> Never. :)
<hakimsheriff> Hello Everybody
<dscassel> Hi, hakimsheriff :)
<BobJonkman> Hello hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> Sorry I missed the meeting, is it still going on?
<BobJonkman> Just talking about the Ubuntu Global Jam
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Yup, but winding down.
<hakimsheriff> ahh okay,
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: ever been to the Montreal jam?
<dscassel> I guess it was at the Canonical office last time.
<hakimsheriff> No, never,
<BobJonkman> Do you think any of the local high-tech companies would be interested in hosting the Jam?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: You mean in KW?
<dscassel> Possibly, but we've got Kwartzlab which is easier to coordinate.
<pangolin> dscassel: the last bug jam was at the Canonical Montreal offices.
<BobJonkman> I know of some high tech companies in KW.  If we can get them interested, they might host in other location s too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm all for more events, but I can only organize one. :)
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure if places like Google, RIM or OpenText would view an Ubuntu event as "The Competition"
<dscassel> OpenText doesn't view Ubuntu as competition. (I happen to know...)
<BobJonkman> Thought you might...
<dscassel> And they'd be open to hosting/sponsoring.
<BobJonkman> One of the women at NaNoWriMo worked at some local high tech firm (forget which one), and declicned my offer of a disk.  Said her company already usess Ubuntu.
<BobJonkman> So there might be a mercenary interest...
<dscassel> Bob, we'll talk tomorrow. :)
<BobJonkman> Meet you at the Waterloo Ubuntu Hour :))
<dscassel> That's the end of our planned agenda. Anyone have anything else?
<mars> BobJonkman, what time is the Waterloo hour?
<BobJonkman> The Waterloo Ubuntu Hour is at 8:00pm EST at Whole Lota Gelata
<BobJonkman> They might be closing early (9:00pm) because it's cold and dark out
<mars> cool, thanks
<BobJonkman> Next meeting on the 10th or thet 17th of January?
<BobJonkman> IRC meeting, that is
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Either works for me.  10th?
<BobJonkman> OK, I'll post it shortly.
<dscassel> Thanks, all. :)
<bregma> ta-taa
<BobJonkman> Back to my 'focus-on-a-window-I-can't-find' problem.  I can type in this window, but the mouse is active somewhere else.  Can't find it.
<BobJonkman> I'm considering the IT Crowd solution: Turn it off and on again.
<BobJonkman> Any better ideas?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: no idea.
<bregma> try compiz --replace from a terminal window?
<dscassel> I've had weird focus issues on my desktop lately.  Intermitent and inconsistent too.
<BobJonkman> bregma: What does that do?
<bregma> it restarts compiz, I think, unless X is really messed up
<hakimsheriff> Okay everybody, Bye!
<bregma> which it often is for me, but I'm special that way
<BobJonkman> I don't think it's *really* messed up.  I can move the mouse pointer on the screen, but it appearst to be on something else
<BobJonkman> OK, back to normal.  I think
<BobJonkman> Switched to a text screen, killed the tty7 session.  Logged in again, but the left-mouse button was still unresponsive.  Turned the mouse off and on again, now everything is fine
<BobJonkman> It's a Logitech bluetooth mouse,  a really fine beast most days
<bregma> sometimes bluetooth can go a little wonky too
<BobJonkman> Screwed up the Synaptics pad too, though, so I thought it was something else
<bregma> yeah, that sounds like messed up xinput
<BobJonkman> compiz --replace complained it couldn't find the display
<BobJonkman> It doesn't look like $DISPLAY is set on my computer
<bregma> oh, that, you have to set DISPLAY=:0 before you run it
<bregma> if you;re doing it from a text console (not a text console window)
<BobJonkman> Oh.  Thought some Xterm process would do that
<bregma> it remonds me of that every time I do it
<BobJonkman> Yup, I was using a text screen, not a window
<BobJonkman> Setting DISPLAY, is that '=:' the operator, or is ':0' the display number?
<bregma> :0 is the display number (or :0.0)
<bregma> you can;t put any spaces arounf the equals sign because it;s a shell variable
<BobJonkman> Odd.  Looks like I gots some reading to do
<bregma> X adds 6000 to the left part of the display number to get the port number
<bregma> so if you start a second X server on :11, for example, it reads on pot 6011
<bregma> just, you know, in case you feel like running a second server or something
<BobJonkman> Would a second server be running if I use ssh -X ?
<bregma> no, that does port forwarding
<BobJonkman> Always on port 6000 then?
<bregma> by default, yes
<BobJonkman> Man, I gots me some readingn to do...
<bregma> if you run ssh -X, it opens port 6010 on the remote end and sets DISPLAY=:10, and connects that locally to port 6000
<bregma> it's kind of like call forwarding
<BobJonkman> Yes, ssh port forwarding (and reverse port forwarding) is awesome.
<BobJonkman> I use that all the time, connect to work computers from clients, or provide support to clients from the office
<khoover> it end?
<zeroedout> Considering it started at 2 hours ago, I would think so
<khoover> cheers.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bregma> ahhh, back in the saddle again....
<bregma> ... by which I really mean comfortable office chair ...
<bregma> ... yeee-hahhh ...
<dscassel> Ride 'em, cowboy?
<kenjy> hi guys, whats up? did some one call me?
<DarwinSurvivor> kenjy: you were probably included in the channel-wide ping before the meeting yesterday
<bregma> that was 16 hours ago
<kenjy> ups, tnks DarwinSurvivor , Im always late on the meetings xD
<kenjy> hahaha okay bregma =)
<kenjy> sorry about my absence
<BluesKaj> yeah , I didn't notice til this morning ....
<BluesKaj> anyway , having fun with pulseaudio again , gawd I wissh alsa would connect directly to flash on web audio content
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-15
<Wonnenangshonat> is there a british colombia channel?
<Wonnenangshonat> columbia
<willwh> Wonnenangshonat: nope
<willwh> well, if you mean, ubuntu-bc, I dont think so
<Wonnenangshonat> I see
<willwh> the whole canada division thing is usually a hot topic at meetings
<willwh> I am in BC though :)
<Wonnenangshonat> :)
<Wonnenangshonat> Whereabout?
<willwh> victoria to be pricse
<willwh> wait
<willwh> are you from the UK?
<willwh> or Scotland more specifically :p
<Wonnenangshonat> haha No
<willwh> I am........ not many people out this way would say "where about" :P
<willwh> hence my question
<willwh> I've been in Canada coming up for 5 years =)
<Wonnenangshonat> I've never been elsewhere:)
<willwh> ah
<willwh> where are you in BC?
<Wonnenangshonat> Im about 9 miles northwest of the community of smithers
<Wonnenangshonat> its on the transcanada/yellowhead highway
<Wonnenangshonat> midway between prince rupert and prince george
<Wonnenangshonat> about 200 miles from each
<willwh> huh, my geo is crap
<willwh> but I google maps helped me
<willwh> :)
<willwh> cold up there atm?
<willwh> are you new to ubuntu?
<willwh> or linux in general?
<willwh> I assume not if you're in IRC ;p
<willwh> and didn't just quit immediatrely
<willwh> haha
<willwh> after no one replied after 30s
<Wonnenangshonat> It is snowyy
<willwh> D:
<Wonnenangshonat> I have been using ubuntu for couple of years now
<willwh> nice
<willwh> I actually don't use it an my main desktop OS :d
<willwh> Windows 7, believe it or not
<willwh> but I am constantly shelled in to my ubuntu server that is bolted to the floor of the basement
<willwh> and I run lubuntu on my laptop
<DarwinSurvivor> Wonnenangshonat: ubuntu vancouver used to have a channel, but they abandoned it about a year ago
<willwh> IRC is alive and well in certain places
<willwh> but not so much in others =)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubuntu vancouver uses meetup and the mailing list for almost anything. I'm not aware of any LoCo's on the island though.
<DarwinSurvivor> s/anything/everything/
<willwh> there is a VLUG
<willwh> but not ubuntu specific
<willwh> and no meetings until January 10th I don't think
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: Wonnenangshonat is not on the island ;]
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, i thought he said victoria...
 * DarwinSurvivor reads back
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, my bad, it's you that's in victoria :P
<DarwinSurvivor> http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/
<DarwinSurvivor> VLUG meets at BCIT (Telus theater), Ubuntu-Vancouver meets in downtown (they moved recently, but it's apparently near transit)
<Wonnenangshonat> http://imgur.com/a/xhUr4#0
<Wonnenangshonat> Heres a gallery of images of our ranch
<Wonnenangshonat> These are some of the scene outside our window
<Wonnenangshonat> scenes
<Wonnenangshonat> Did you see the images I posted?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel :)
<Karou> hey
<willwh> hi
<Karou> i got a issue
<Karou> can someone help me?
<willwh> what's your problem?
<Karou> well ubuntu software center uninstalled
<Karou> but i did install synaptic
<Karou> before the issue
<willwh> sudo apt-get install software-store
<willwh> should sort you out
<Karou> problem
<BluesKaj> synaptic is still the best IMO
<Karou> Reading package lists... Done
<Karou> Building dependency tree
<Karou> Reading state information... Done
<Karou> E: Unable to locate package software-store
<BluesKaj> and I'm on kde :)
<BluesKaj> software-sources perhaps?
<Karou> no look at this
<Karou> -.-
<BluesKaj> look at ?
<Karou> i wasent able to install it 2 seconds ago now it works
<bregma> many problems are like that
<Karou> ...
<bregma> heisenbugs
<Karou> computers are like women just when yo uthink you got them figured out the change
<Karou> they not the
<Karou> new issue
<Karou> termanial is gonr
<Karou> gone
<Karou> -.-
<Karou> this is getting stupid
<willwh> hrm
<Karou> and my theme is on clasic now
<Karou> wtf is going on
<willwh> what did you do before this all started?
<willwh> did you remove something that removed a lot of other packages?
<willwh> it sounds like it
<Karou> no
<Karou> i added python 2.6
<DarwinSurvivor> oh he left.
<DarwinSurvivor> I was going to suggest he check the history in SC to see what was taken oout
<DarwinSurvivor> *out
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-16
<s-fox> Hello.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj , how you doing ?
<BluesKaj> hi s-fox , just fine thanks , and you ?
<s-fox> Not to bad thank you, glad it is finally friday
<bregma> fantastic weather here today
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-17
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bregma> br-r-r-r it's dang cold this morning... yesterday it was 8 C, this morning it's -10 C
<BluesKaj> yup, it was -17 here last night , clear cold winter night
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-18
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 10 January 2012 8:00pm EST, 5:00pm PST http://loco.u
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 10 January 2012 8:00pm EST, 5:00pm PST
<BobJonkman> Finally!  The minutes from last Tuesday's IRC meeting are up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-12-13
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bregma> someone left my front door wide open all night, it was 5 C in my kitchen this morning
<bregma> not too bad, considering it's -18 C outside the kitchen window
<bregma> now it'll take all day to heat the house up to a comfortable level again
<bregma> dang kids, you'd think they were brought up in a barn
<BluesKaj> left the door open for an early santa visit :)
<BluesKaj> became milder, but more damp here overnight, now the wind has changed and sun is shining again
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-10
<Edve> Ubuntu-qc a fermer ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Non, ca exist.
<DarwinSurvivor>  /join #ubuntu-qc
<DarwinSurvivor> C'il nya personal la, essayez aussi #ubuntu-fr
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-11
<jesusemelendezm> hi there
<jesusemelendezm> hi guys
<jesusemelendezm> how are you all ?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-13
<BobJonkman> Tomorrow at this time we should be having the IRC meeting. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-12-13
<BobJonkman> And in the Kitchener Waterloo area we'll be sliming our keyboards with the juice of Egg Roll sauce: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2127/detail/
<blbe> anybody here familiar with javascript?
<BobJonkman1> On my way to ERK, may be a little late...
<dscassel> I'm here!
<dscassel> Meeting in 10.
<mcpherrin> This is probably not the best place to ask, but what non-ubuntu distributions do people use?
<mcpherrin> A few people I know are evaluationg options, given the current unusability of the ubuntu stock config
<mcpherrin> (For non-single-user machines)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-14
<dscassel> mcpherrin: Charles is asking similar questions: http://charlesmccolm.com/2012/12/12/help-us-shape-which-linux-distribution-we-use-in-computer-recycling/
<dscassel> Bob's getting settled.  We'll start momentarily.
<mcpherrin> dscassel: interesting
<mcpherrin> I'm skittish of Arch from stability problems, and Debian is too crusty.  Debian-testing, maybe.
<mcpherrin> Ubuntu is almost nice, but Canonical seems bound to fuck it up :P
<mcpherrin> I'll have to look at how xubuntu  /lubuntu are configured
<dscassel> mcpherrin: All the stuff Canonical is doing that people seem to object to seem to be Unity-related. I don't see why derivative distributions would be a problem.
<mcpherrin> It's also X in general
<mcpherrin> Plus a few kernely things that are unsuitable for CSC
<dscassel> That's hard to avoid.
<mcpherrin> especially with a group as picky as the CSC
<dscassel> Yeah. Bikesheds aplenty.
<mcpherrin> Well, more that CSC uses and cares about features that most people don't.
<mcpherrin> The average user probably doesn't care about their VTs much other than for fixing broken X, but they get used at least 20% of the time in CSC
<BobJonkman> Hey, I'm here.
<dscassel> Hurray!
<dscassel> okay, let's get started.
<BobJonkman> Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, currently at Egg Roll King for Ubuntu Hour KW
<mcpherrin> alas I have dinner plans so I'm out of here :)
<BobJonkman> Sorry to see you go.
<BobJonkman> There'll be minutes and log files
<dscassel> Roll call: Chex FiReSTaRT khoover zul azend cyphermox IdleOne Kulag ryanakca bloodylizard DarwinSurvivor Jaguar sipherdee jlamothe MagicFab txwikinger bregma egerlach johanbr
<dscassel> Meeting start!
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-12-13
<dscassel> Please feel free to introduce yourselves.
<dscassel> I'm Darcy, in Waterloo. I'm LoCo contact for the now-unapproved Ubuntu Canada LoCo.
<bloodylizard> Michael McMahon - Listowel Ontario
<MagicFab> dscassel, o/
<dscassel> bloodylizard: Hey! Bill Newson is here at the Kitchener Ubuntu hour from Listowel.
<MagicFab> I'm Fabian from Montreal. I used to be LoCo contact for Ubuntu Quebec.
<dscassel> You guys hsould get together. :)
 * MagicFab -> http://ubuntu.magicfab.ca
<dscassel> Hi MagicFab :)
<MagicFab> I originally came up with the Ubuntu Hour stuff - glad to see it lives :)
<BobJonkman> Good to see you, MagicFab
<BobJonkman> There should be a Listowel Ubuntu Hour soon.  Right?
<BobJonkman> Listowel is not too far from Elmira, so I'm in!
<BobJonkman> Just gave Bill my Ubuntu standup, the better to have official Ubuntu Hours in Listowel
<BobJonkman> http://sobac.com/temp/ubuntu/ubuntu-ca-logo-standup.jpg
<bloodylizard> bob I agree,
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm Doug Penner from Surrey, BC. Currently a brainstorm moderator and occasional #ubuntu helper
<BobJonkman> So, looking at the agenda, I just want to wish everyone a happy Chrishanukwandiwaleid
<dscassel> There isn't really anything new in terms of events.
<dscassel> Anyone involved in anything lately?
<BobJonkman> There's some fun non-Ubuntu things going on in Kitchener-Waterloo
<BobJonkman> Ludum Dare this weekend, for example
<dscassel> the main topic for this meeting, really, is the Ubuntu canada renewal.
<dscassel> MagicFab: I noticed Quebec was just reapproved. Were you involved in that?
<IdleOne> Evening folks
<IdleOne> dscassel: I believe komputes pretty much was a one man team on the -qc re-approval front
<dscassel> Well, that's reassuring. :)
<dscassel> I don't think approval will be a problem, but I expect they'll want to approve Ubuntu Ontario, not Ubuntu Canada.
<MagicFab> dscassel, other than kicking some tires, no.
<IdleOne> dscassel: why would the LC want to do that?
<IdleOne> Loco Council
<dscassel> Except they've never actually told me that.  What I'm worried about is we'll go through the process as Canada, get denied and have to come back as Ontario.
<MagicFab> dscassel, I believe the council understand the difference between Ubutnu Canada / QC
<BobJonkman> I did a bit of event collation on the Reapproval page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<MagicFab> dscassel, so ask them before hand - don't assume stuff
<dscassel> IdleOne: They were saying they wanted o to split up large country teams like Canada (actually, specifically Canada) a couple of UDSes ago.
<dscassel> Sensible!
<dscassel> :)
<MagicFab> BobJonkman, do you refer to fun free software stuff? :)
<IdleOne> dscassel: if they did that they would also have to split, USA and other large country teams
<dscassel> The US is already split.
<dscassel> OTOH, they seem really reluctant to split India.
<MagicFab> lol
<BobJonkman> MagicFab: I'm not sure what you mean by "fun free software stuff:
<MagicFab> BobJonkman, well, free software-related events/activities
<BobJonkman> I meant other free software events in town.
<IdleOne> dscassel: because if they did they would also have to allow different language based regional teams probably. India has 26-27 official languages.
<BobJonkman> MagicFab: yes.
<MagicFab> BobJonkman, nice page! I'd remove/move stuff not related to the last year (ie - the other release parties
<dscassel> I'm planning on polishing up the reapproval app in the new year.  Probably February.
<dscassel> I've got a hackerspace to move over the next couple of months. That's going to suck up most of my copious free time.
<MagicFab> mhhh.. wait, all are within range - sorry
<IdleOne> I think the best thing to do would be to speak with the LC before hand and seeing what they are thinking. Us assuming/guessing is not going to be helpful to anybody.
<MagicFab> Lots of pics, that's nice too
<MagicFab> IdleOne, +1 that
<BobJonkman> MagicFab: Yes, I've only been adding things to the 2010 reapproval page.
 * MagicFab brb
<BobJonkman> Culling old events comes next
<dscassel> IdleOne, MagicFab Yeah. Definitely. I'll send that email off sometime soon.
<IdleOne> anyway, being officially approved would be nice, for the swag and DVDs.
<dscassel> If other people have time to work on reapproval before February, please be my guest! :)
<BobJonkman> I'll need some direction, but I can provide assistance
<dscassel> IdleOne: Yeah, moreso if we were running a conference. The DVDs on their own are a bit fo a nuissance.
<IdleOne> How so?
<bloodylizard> bob if you want we can do some work together
<dscassel> I need to pay ~$30 in duties and then get rid of them somehow.
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: Great!
<dscassel> Bob and Charles help with that. The rest go to mcpherrin at the UW Computer Science Club.
<IdleOne> dscassel: Canonical pays those duties, least they do for other teams
<dscassel> BobJonkman bloodylizard: :D
<dscassel> IdleOne: I get a $30 bill for brokerage fees every time.
<bloodylizard> if we get some guidence I am sure we can get moving
<IdleOne> you should see about getting reimbursed.
<dscassel> Mind ou, the first one I got was a ~$70 bill.  Seems they streamlied something.
<IdleOne> dscassel: Ask czajkowski about those shipping bills, I think she handles that if not she knows who does.
<dscassel> IdleOne: It's not so much the money as the inconvenience.
<MagicFab> dscassel, why do you still need CDs? The past few batches here in QC hardly got distributed. Everyones does the USB stick thing.
<IdleOne> MagicFab: has -qc ever paid for shipping?
<dscassel> MagicFab: That's my question, really. That's the only thing being an approved team gets us, if we're not doing a conference.
<BobJonkman> MagicFab: CDs /DVDs are nice to give out, give a bit more security than sucking an image off my computer, and make a visually appealing display
<dscassel> It'd be nicer if they were 64bit. :)
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Toronto/Meetings/PrecisePangolinUbuntuHour%28s%29
<dscassel> The Computer Science Club really likes handing out the CDs, which is cool.  If I were more organized, I'd stuff Ubuntu Canada leaflets in there.
<dscassel> It'd be nice if I could distribute them more widely than just KW.  But I'm not keen on more shipping costs (not that anyone's asked)
<bloodylizard> so when does the approval stuff need to be completed?
<dscassel> bloodylizard: There's no timeline at this point. We're an unapproved team, and will remain so until we do the reapproval.
<dscassel> Being an unapproved team means we can't get DVDs or conference packs.  And that's about it.
<bregma> out of curiosity, what's in a conference pack?
<BobJonkman> So it would be nice to get reapproved before 13.04
<dscassel> bregma: based on the one we got, stickers, DVDs, a hat, a book, ... and I think taht's it.
<dscassel> We got one for Ontario Linux Fest
<dscassel> maysherestinpeace
<bloodylizard> how long after we finish paperwork will it take for the approval?
<BobJonkman> We have a banner... http://farm9.static.flickr.com/8048/8133862006_2d3e11be7f.jpg
<BobJonkman> Hi chaslinux2!
<bregma> I was wondering if the "conference pack" would be appropriate for recruitment at the local universities
<bregma> I have kids there now
<dscassel> After the wiki page is up, we book a meeting.  Which may take several months to get the meeting.  Or it may be very fast.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: The banner was a bonus. I think the conference pack had a table cloth. We got one of those from somewhere.
<dscassel> bregma: If there's an event, we can get a conference pack.
<BobJonkman> we got some necklace conference badge holders too
<bregma> cool, I'll pass the information along
<dscassel> if you can convince your kids to start an Ubuntu group with a track record, that probably helps convince them to ship it there.
<dscassel> It's not automatic.
<dscassel> I'll even ship them CDs. :)
<BobJonkman> bregma:  A few Ubuntu Hours and a Release Party should do it
<bregma> I'm not sure what they do on campus, but they're not allowed glass bottles
<dscassel> Oh man.
<dscassel> What school?
<bregma> daughter's boyfriend is a Carleton
<dscassel> Cool.  I'm in Ottawa once or twice a year.  I could drop off CDs (should we be reapproved).
<BobJonkman> What are our next steps for ReApproval?  I'll clean up the ReApproval page by removing old stuff.
<dscassel> The wiki page, really.
<dscassel> And I'll email the LoCo council about whether we're approving Canada or Ontario.
<BobJonkman> Anyone here from not-Ontario (and not-Quebec)?
<bloodylizard> i suspect the LC expects to see activity on the wiki, etc
<dscassel> Yup!
<bregma> if you need LoCo representation at UDS let me know, I'll be there anyway
<dscassel> If you run an hour (I'm looking at you, Listowel), post pictures and emailthem to me. dscassel@ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman> I can duplicate the KW Release Party results on the Wiki, but I think the LoCo likes to see independent blog posts about Ubuntu events too.
<MagicFab> dscassel, unless you make it an "Ontario or Canada vs Quebec" thing, it won't be.
<dscassel> Yeah, there's no vs Quebec.
<BobJonkman> There's a Vancouver LoCo, but it looks like they're not Approved either
<BobJonkman> I found a sub-page on the CanadianTeam Wiki a few weeks ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Vancouver/
<dscassel> Randall's got his own view on these things...
<bloodylizard> bob when is the next hour in Waterloo, I should come by and introduce myself
<BobJonkman> chaslinux2: will have one the first Friday in January
<dscassel> We're discussing that. :)
<bloodylizard> perfect I will add to the schedule
<BobJonkman> chaslinux2 is here, but not chatting (he's limited to a Blackberry, with screen too small for a Canada-wide meeting)
<dscassel> Watch the LoCo Team page. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> Jan. 4 at Egg Roll King in Kitchener.
<dscassel> 7pm.
<bloodylizard> mmm eggrolls :)
<dscassel> It's good. :)
<dscassel> Actually, we/'re discussing the time.
<dscassel> Watch the loco page. :)
<BobJonkman> ERK is *really* busy on Fridays, so we're trying to find a time that won't incur Tony's wrath
<BobJonkman> (Tony is the proprietor of ERK, and a really nice guy)
<dscassel> We do a separate one in Waterloo. It has been the 4th Thursday, but may get moved around in the new year.
<dscassel> We need to publicize that more.
<dscassel> We're over time, and I should probably be sociable. :)
<dscassel> I'll call the meeting closed.  Don't let me stop the discussion, though.  I'll keep an eye on my phone. :)
<chaslinux2> so tony is okay with 6pm.
<BobJonkman> I'm signing off; laptop takes too much room on the table
<bloodylizard> ok I flexable, if I not workign in Toronto
<dscassel_> bloodylizard: i look forward to hearing about the Listowel Ubuntu Hour
<dscassel_> :)
<bloodylizard> alright a town of 5000 people I willhave to offer coffee and donuts :)
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 24 Jan 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST
<pinebei> hi. can anyone here watch video on citytv? I can watch pretty much any video --youtube (obviously), ctv, vimeo etc but for some reason city doesn't work. here is a link to a video on city if anyone wants to try for themselves: http://video.citytv.com/video/detail/2028463577001.000000/josh-and-mindys-christmas-party/
<pinebei> i don't believe it to be related to browser or plugins --it doesn't work on firefox with adblock and flashblock but it also doesn't work on chromium with no plugins
<pinebei> if anyone has any suggestions i would be glad to here it... i have almost talked my spouse into a linux media centre for our living room but no city could be a deal breaker!
<BobJonkman> Hi pinebei: Just trying it now
<BobJonkman> Doesn't work for me in FF either, but I've locked that down with NoScript, AdBlock Plus, RequestPolicy, Ghostery, User Agent Switcher, HTTPS Everywhere, and Cookie Manager.
<BobJonkman> Can't be too safe...
<BobJonkman> Trying it in Iron (supposedly a Chromium derivative without the Google account integration)
<BobJonkman> It wants Flash, which I don't have installed, and I'm not about to.
<BobJonkman> Looking at the code for that page, it looks like some ugly Javascript for something called Brightcove does a bunch of geolocation checking based on timezone, and other Javascripty stuff
<BobJonkman> Hi bloodylizard, you around?
<bloodylizard> yep just back from the office, working on my raspberry pi
<BobJonkman> Cool.  You said yesterday you could help with the LoCo reapproval
<bloodylizard> I would love to if you need the need help
<BobJonkman> Are you on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list?
<bloodylizard> yes I am,
<bloodylizard> what is it that we need to get organized
<BobJonkman> That would be the best place to discuss the ReApproval, I think.  There are more participants there than in IRC.  Anything we create or publish can go on the LoCo Team wiki
<BobJonkman> First ReApproval page needs to get cleaned up.
<BobJonkman> I think dscassel will be approaching the LoCo Council, first to find out what it is we're ReApproving (Ubuntu-ca, or Ubuntu-ca-on, or Ubuntu-on)
<bloodylizard> ok is the reapproval application 2012 paeg the new page?
<BobJonkman> And then to set a date for the online LoCo meeting where the ReApproval takes place
<BobJonkman> Yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<bloodylizard> ok having a look now
<BobJonkman> I just copied it from the 2010 page, added some pictures and links to events over the past two years
<BobJonkman> But MagicFab pointed out there are still many references to previous events that shouldn't be there
<bloodylizard> ok so it needs some cleanup and new material from this year added
<BobJonkman> I only added what I know: KW events, and the occasional Toronto event
<willwh> hi guys :)
<BobJonkman> hi willwh
<willwh> anyone pretty python proficient?
<willwh> it's not one of my strong points
<bloodylizard> hey willwh
<BobJonkman> I'm just learning Python.
<willwh> cool
<willwh> well
<willwh> I'll toss this out there in the event someone can help :)
<willwh> https://gist.github.com/ae5b34f6faccec14fd66
<BobJonkman> Haven't written anything more profound than "Hello World"
<willwh> to explain, I play a game - and the only way to get server status is from the page in that script ;]
<willwh> I use supybot (it's awesome - it's ubottu)
<willwh> anyway the only way to scrape the up/down status for various types
<willwh> is based on the damned image names
<willwh> haha
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: If we're looking for Ubuntu-ca re-approval then we need to include some events outside Ontario
<BobJonkman> willwh: That seems unfortunate, and limiting
<bloodylizard> ok have the guys from Quebec or out east offered anything up
<willwh> BobJonkman: quite :]
<willwh> so
<willwh> anyway - I need to find a python not
<bloodylizard> willwh - wish I could help but I more of an infrastrucutre guy that a coder
<willwh> and honestly - the folks in #python are the worst kind of IRC users ;)
<willwh> well same here
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: The only two things I know about are the start of the Moncton LUG and the St. John's Ubuntu Jam
<willwh> I am sys-ops
<bloodylizard> do we have a east coast contact to reach out to?
<BobJonkman> Quebec events would be covered by Ubuntu-qc, and Vancouver does its own thing
<bloodylizard> interesting to see the country divided up like this, will we end up as an ontario loco
<BobJonkman> linuxmonkey is the Moncton contact
<BobJonkman> willwh: I do more sysadmin stuff than programming too.
<BobJonkman> Hard to believe I earned my living as a coder at one time.  Just haven't kept up with that
<bloodylizard> I am in the same boat bob, now I do infrastructure architecture work, coding skills are long gone now
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard:  Fo2adZz is our St. John's contact
<BobJonkman> I haven't seen either of them in IRC in quite a while
<bloodylizard> do we want to push out a mailing list email to kick start the process
 * BobJonkman is having a split brain experience, carrying on two conversations at once
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: There's a discussion already, although it's been stalled since the previous IRC meeting.  Hang on, I'll try to find it in the archives
<bloodylizard> ok i likely have the email in my box
<BobJonkman> Here's the start of that mailing list discussion on ReApproval: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2012-November/009817.html
<bloodylizard> alright I will have a read
<BobJonkman> BTW, everyone here is most welcome to help out with ReApproval. Please sign up for the Ubuntu-ca mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> And log into Ubuntu Wiki and help with the Canadian Team pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<bloodylizard> yep I already logged in and fixed my member info today, it was a little dated
<bregma> willwh, what is the problem with your python script?
<willwh> bregma: hey :)
<willwh> well, when run, it returns for every image on the page
<bloodylizard> I been sorta out of the linux space for a bit doing other things
<willwh> I only want a one line return
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure how many people in IRC are already on the mailing list or on registed for the Wiki through Launchpad.  There's no requirement for consistency in usernames on the various forums, so the same people may have different names (and I may think there's three of you)
<BobJonkman> Speaking of forums, there's also http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=395 where I tried to stir up some fire for ReApproval
<bloodylizard> sounds like we need to start creating entries from the ubuntu hours like a blog roll to show we are active
<pinebei> BobJonkman: hey, sorry i was gone for a while. thanks for trying.
<BobJonkman> NP, pinebei
<bregma> willwh, this workd for me, is it what you're looking for?  http://paste.debian.net/216332/
<bregma> er, I made a mistake, http://paste.debian.net/216333/
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: I'm not sure what you mean by "entries from Ubuntu Hours".  You mean add a page or section on the Wiki with a picture and summary from each Ubuntu Hour?
<bloodylizard> bob exactly make a point of writing a paragraph about what was done, I goign to try to make the effort to get to these as part of my regular work day
<BobJonkman> bloodylizard: OK, that would be good.
<willwh> bregma: awesome :)
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping that some other locations will set up Ubuntu Hours, even irregular ones.
<willwh> yeah that works nicely
<BobJonkman> You'd think that Toronto would have a big enough Ubuntu population to support an Ubuntu Hour, but the only ones have been where I've gone to distribute CDs
<BobJonkman> Fortunately, genii-around holds Toronto release parties.
<bloodylizard> I goign to talk to the guys who own healthy computers here is town to see if they would be willing to promote Ubuntu and help with a local hour
<BobJonkman> Bill Newson was at the KW Ubuntu Hour yesterday.  He's from Listowel too, and I'm only about 30km away in Elmira.  I gave Bill some CDs and my Ubuntu Hour standup, so he's all equipped for an Ubuntu Hour
<bloodylizard> sounds goods maybe I see if I can contact him and see if he ants to join forces out here
<BobJonkman> Bill is on the Waterloo Region mailing list.  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-waterloo-region
<BobJonkman> Maybe have an Ubuntu Hour  in Listowel, where we can collaborate on some ReApproval stuff.
<bloodylizard> that might be perfect way to accomplish the task
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-15
 * Bloodylizard[A] is now away - Reason : food time
<willwh> wc
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-16
<jesusemelendezm> hi
<mcpherrin> jesusemelendezm: hi.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-09
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: hey.
<BobJonkman1> Hi! Fancy meeting you here!
<BobJonkman1> You still in the Ottawa area?
<zykotick9> sorry, as i don't actually use, or recommend to others, the use of ubuntu... i don't really feel comfortable "organizing" ubuntu-hour anymore.  I might attend a meeting (for old time sake) if someone else was to organize it :)
<zykotick9> ya, i'm still in OT
 * zykotick9 is currently using an ubuntu derivative however - trisqul
<BobJonkman1> Yes, Sebastien was considering running one in Ottawa; I wasn't sure you were still around
<BobJonkman1> Yup, I've used Trisquel too. You should start a !trisquel group on SN
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: ACTUALLY, don't you run an instance with some groups?  if YOU could start a trisquel group, i'd be very greatful (as would many others)
<BobJonkman1> Certainly using Trisquel gives the warm and fuzzy FAIFs that I'm not getting so much from Ubuntu
<zykotick9> s/many/some/ ;)  trisquel isn't exactly a big community
<zykotick9> love your comment above BobJonkman1 ;)
 * BobJonkman1 believes FAIF should be a new word
<BobJonkman1> OK, !trisquel group on the way
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: awesome!!!  thanks so much.
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: IF an ottawa ubuntu-hour appears, post it on gnu/social - and i'll certainly attend.
<BobJonkman1> I must confess I've been recommending Linux Mint to people recently.  But that's probably less FAIF than Ubuntu
<zykotick9> it is... but i understand the recommendation
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: Will do! Are you subscribed to the Ubuntu-ca mailing lists?
<BobJonkman1> I'm no fan of Unity, and Linux Mint with the Mate desktop is an enviroment that doesn't get in my way
<BobJonkman1> Right now I'm using Xubuntu with XFCE
<zykotick9> i wouln't recommend trisquel or debian to people (new users especially).  actually i'm not currently on the ubuntu-ca mailing list... but i'll correct that (so long as there is a digest version) right now.
<BobJonkman1> Yes, ubuntu-ca has a digest (it's Mailman).  Traffic is light, but bursty.
<zykotick9> currently i'm using the very unfriendly, awesomewm+tmux as my interface, with lots of terminal apps.
<BobJonkman1> Mostly it's me spouting off about upcoming events
<zykotick9> i certainly do miss the "community" of people that surround ubuntu...
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu Hours in Kitchener-Waterloo are largely distro-agnostic.  We're all Ubuntu users or former users, but all distros are welcome
<zykotick9> nice
<BobJonkman1> We get largely the same crowd for Ubuntu Hours, the KWLUG, Software Freedom Day, &c.
<BobJonkman1> So, really, it's just a group of friends getting together, and welcoming others
<zykotick9> ubuntu-ca subscribed and confirmed
 * BobJonkman1 is still working on !trisquel - do you know of a good logo, maybe 400px by 400px ?
<zykotick9> https://trisquel.info/en/wiki/trademark-guidelines certainly says you can use to logo, search for a file...
<zykotick9> http://www.gratisylegal.com/2013/03/distribuciones-linux-trisquel-gnulinux.html perhaps this could be resized?  i didn't find a 400x400 file in my search...
<zykotick9> Sebastien: so you're from Ottawa?
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/trisquel
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: thanks so much!
<BobJonkman1> You're welcome. As long as you're on Freenode anyway, pop into #social to chat about SN or GNUsocial
* aruna changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 23 Jan 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu HOUR Toronto | http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2659-ubuntu-hour-toronto/
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-10
<Sebastien> zykotick9, well, im from the Gatineau/Ottawa area, i live in Hull right now, beside the "border" :)
<zykotick9> Sebastien: well, if you choose a location in downtown ottawa, i'd be willing to attend any ubuntu hours (you, or someone else) organizes ;)
<Sebastien> well for now this would ook more like a one on one at tim hortons, but i could look to setup something in the next months, indeed.
<zykotick9> Sebastien: well, i'm on the #ubuntu-ca mailing list again, so keep it/me informated ;)  take care
<Sebastien> will do :)
<zykotick9> s/informated/informed/  sorry that just looked to ugly
<Sebastien> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-11
<azend> Hello!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-13
<BobJonkman> Hey, who's coming to Ubuntu Hour Toronto tomorrow?
<genii> If anyone sees Aruna, let him know I'll be there tomorrow ( although I just also fired off a confirmation to the mailing list )
<BobJonkman> Yay genii!
<BobJonkman> You'll be able to slide over an honest-to-goodness, atoms-and-molecules coffee!
<genii> BobJonkman: Hah, hellos! Are you coming down for this?
<BobJonkman> Yup! Trekking through to snow to the big smoke
<BobJonkman> did you register on the LoCo portal?
<genii> Cool. I have an Ukranian fellow I met recently who is pretty gung-ho and wants to come.... No, didn't register yet, probably should...
<BobJonkman> So just based on promises alone, this looks to be pretty successful
<genii> OK, signed up there now :)
<genii> Including you +2, me +1 and Aruna, we should have at least 6....
<BobJonkman> azend said something about coming too
<BobJonkman> I'm offering a ride. Hey, azend, you there?
<azend> helloo
<azend> Was it this saturday or sunday?
<BobJonkman> Saturday, tomorrow
<genii> Saturday, 2pm
<BobJonkman> 2:00pm,
<BobJonkman> I'm leaving here at noon, be in Guelph about noon:30
<BobJonkman> We (me, Laurel, slayah) are planning to getting dinner in TO
<BobJonkman> Hopefully to be accompanied by Ubuntoids
<azend> Sounds like fun
<azend> Let me double check with my parents
<BobJonkman> Make them come too
<genii> Hehe
<azend> Just in case my parents have decided it's time to see the grandparents again
<azend> BobJonkman: hehe
<azend> So my mother is thinking about learning SQL
<azend> Any Oracle DBAs around? :)
<BobJonkman> You'll want an IBMmer.  DB2 rulez
<azend> :P
<azend> I've done a good amount of database stuff but I've never touched oracle
<BobJonkman> SQL is independent of Oracle. Lots of DBs use SQL, even MS-Access
<azend> Yes, SQL is just a spec
<azend> The problem is that nobody follows the spec properly
<azend> So every rdbms works a little bit differently
<BobJonkman> I believe IBM invented SQL for DB2, before Larry Ellison was even born
<BobJonkman> OK, maybe not. Wikipedia sez Ellison b.1944, DB2 released 1983
<BobJonkman> That seems too recent to me.
<azend> DB2 is ten years older than I am >_>
<BobJonkman> SQL developed at IBM for their RBase system in 1970.  That's a better timeframe
<genii> I just sent off invites to about 10-12 people so I guess we'll see if any show.
<BobJonkman> Oops. /me confuses R:BASE with IBM's System R
<azend> genii: Will you judge me if I bring a mac :P
<genii> azend: Of course, but gently!
<azend> I should bring a live usb with arch on it and set it up on my netbook while I"m there
<azend> I just installed a new hyperx ssd in my netbook but haven't gotten the chance to install an os yet
<genii> azend: Actually, I try not to get judgemental about what hardware or OS people prefer, it's what works best for them that is the main thing.
<azend> That's cool
<BobJonkman> Apple HW is lovely. I'd be happy with it, as long as I can use the SW (and OS) I want
<azend> Yeah, the hw is pretty nice
<azend> I'm still disgusted with the software though :)
<BobJonkman> azend: Does your mac have two drive bays?
<azend> like disk or hard drive?
<BobJonkman> Yup
<azend> I have no optical disk tray
<azend> I basically have no hard disk tray
<azend> It's a custom ssd that is specially mounted
<BobJonkman> My current laptop has only one 3.5" SATA drive bay, and something it calls a Removable Upgrade Bay (that's DVD to you and me)
<azend> cool
<genii> If anyone likes old Macs I have two Molar Mac AIO free to a good home
<BobJonkman> genii Post it on the list, or ping FreeGeek
<genii> Okeley Dokely :)
<azend> genii: I think I know some people who would take you up on that just for the history of it
<genii> azend: They are currently running Some older MacOS, I think 7.5 or maybe 8.1, was going to tinker with Yellow Dog Linux on them but never got around to it
<samthetechie> o/
<BobJonkman> Just invited the folks on irc://oftc.net/#cryptoparty
<BobJonkman> Hi samthetechie!
<BobJonkman> aruna has a new GnuPG key, so we're going to be holding an informal keysigning
<BobJonkman> Bring along your fingerprint strips!
 * genii ponders monkeyspheres
<BobJonkman> I use gpg-key2ps from http://pgp-tools.alioth.debian.org to print fingerprint strips
<samthetechie> hehe have you seen: http://web.monkeysphere.info/monkeysign/
<BobJonkman> Monkeysign looks cool!
<genii> samthetechie: Yes, I have been looking at alternate key/cert trust systems lately, actually. Some of the guys I'm working on little projects with are Symantec-haters
<genii> ( so that includes pgp.com and verisign, they own both now )
<BobJonkman> But GnuPG is independent of Symantec, isn't it?
<BobJonkman> Same keyspace/WoT as PGP, but entirely different software
<genii> Yes, GnuPG is an open source implementation of OpenPGP standard
<genii> ( whereas the Symantec PGP products are commercial )
 * BobJonkman didn't realize PGP had been acquired by Symantec.
<BobJonkman> I knew it had been part of McAfee, and re-gained independence
<genii> BobJonkman: Yeah, and then they got real pissy about pulling formerly free downloads of the PGP software and going after anyone who still offered them
<BobJonkman> Didn't know that. /me has been in the Free Software world too long :)
 * genii shakes a fist in the general direction of Symantec HQ
<BobJonkman> Hi aruna_
<BobJonkman> Looks like there will be good turnout for Ubuntu Hour Toronto
<azend> BobJonkman: do I have your phone number?
<BobJonkman> +1-519-635-9413
<azend> You could have PMed me it :)
<BobJonkman> I grabbed yours from the Interwebs
<azend> Yeah, I'm pretty easily findable
<azend> Which one did you find?
<BobJonkman> Sure I could have PMd it, but now people will call me and offer me work :)
<BobJonkman> I found it on azend.org
<azend> yeah, I think that one is old
<azend> You're better off trying +1-226-606-5050
<BobJonkman> OK, I'll put that in my phone.
<azend> The one on azend.org is my Rogers phone
<azend> the one I just gave you is my WIND setup
<azend> BobJonkman: Is the job pool still running dry?
<BobJonkman> Little jobs, nothing sustainable.
<azend> Ah, that sucks
<azend> What are you looking for?
<BobJonkman> Just did a WordPress recovery (DB hacking), but I'll take anything from network cabling to sysadmin to teaching
<azend> Are you willing to make the TO commute?
<BobJonkman> Yup.
<azend> Hmm.
<BobJonkman> Did that for years, 'til I got a contract in Mississauga.
<azend> I'll see what I can do :)
<BobJonkman> That'd be great!
<BobJonkman> So, you in for Ubuntu Hour tomorrow?
<azend> If I'm awake, yes
<azend> I basically haven't slept in the last week and a half
<azend> School is crazy right now
<BobJonkman> :) Yes, that's a prerequisite for me driving, too
<BobJonkman> Exams, I'll bet
<azend> exams are the easy part
<azend> My program works us 80 hours a week average
<BobJonkman> Coop terms?
<azend> and for some reason our professors decided it would be a good idea to base 55% of the mark on one of our classes on deliverables due the last week of class
<azend> deliverables you're only expected to have at most a week to complete
<azend> BobJonkman: no, that's regular class
<BobJonkman> Wow.
<BobJonkman> Two-year program?
<azend> Why do you think I feel so terrible about dropping the ball on Ubuntu Guelph events
<azend> no
<azend> three year
<BobJonkman> You should pass the baton to John Kerr, who might run with it
<azend> I was thinking about it
<BobJonkman> Just post to the Guelph list that you're swamped, and would like someone else to host
<azend> Does he come on the IRC much?
<BobJonkman> No, not often. He's on Google+ a lot though
<azend> I bumped into his profile on LinkedIn the other day
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-14
<azend> It would be cool if we could get someone in to do a lecture about LaTeX and LaTeX styling
<BobJonkman> LaTeX is a good thing for a workshop or a LUG presentation
<azend> BobJonkman: Do you know cccharles?
<BobJonkman> It's been years since KWLUG did LaTeX
<azend> Chris Charles?
<BobJonkman> I just ran into Kyle Spaans, who did the LaTeX lecture in January 2010; he's just moved to London, UK
<BobJonkman> No, don't know Chris Charles
<azend> One of the last times I saw him present, he decided it would be a good idea to make his own presentation software in the presentation as part of the presentation
<BobJonkman> That's always cool.
<azend> He wrote his entire presentation software in emacs and then, when he was done, he started presenting his slides
<BobJonkman> Never got into LaTeX, but laurelrusswurm wants to typeset her next book with it
<azend> :)
<azend> What has she used previously?
<BobJonkman> OpenOffice/LibreOffice
<azend> Ah.. ouch...
<azend> That's pretty hard core of her
<BobJonkman> Most publishers (printers) want you to submit the manuscript as PDF or MS-Word
<azend> pdflatex is great for that
<BobJonkman> One site only takes MS-Word, then creates multiple formats for e-books.
<BobJonkman> laurelrusswurm did it all herself with various epub tools
<azend> cool
<BobJonkman> So LaTeX takes a bit more learning, but should be simpler in the long run
<BobJonkman> https://laurelrusswurm.wordpress.com/tag/smashwords/
<azend> LaTeX will take quite a bit more learning
<azend> But its benefits are tremendous
<azend> For example, native version control using packages like Git
<azend> Technically you could do the same thing with .docx but either you end up with a binary blob which is useless for tracking changes with or you xml files everywhere
<azend> Personally, I would opt for the latter
<BobJonkman> There are good ways and bad ways of dealing with manuscripts in word processors. I've never had to create anything nearly that big, but I think sub-documents are the way to go
<azend> I'm not one to say either
<azend> books scare me
<BobJonkman> I was providing tech support to an HR department, and the secretary called to say she was having trouble with her document
<BobJonkman> Seems she couldn't print the latest letter rejecting some candidate for a job
<azend> Ah
<azend> That one
<azend> :)
<BobJonkman> So I went over to have a look.
<BobJonkman> Sure enough she was having trouble with her document. In all the time she'd worked there, she had only created one document that contained a page for every letter she'd ever typed.
<BobJonkman> WordPerfect stopped working after the first thousand pages or so...
<BobJonkman> But I don't think LaTeX would have helped her...
<azend> :)
<aruna_> BobJonkman:Hi Bob
<BobJonkman> Hey, it's the Ubuntu Hour Toronto host!
<aruna_> Oh come on.... there are lots of us here in Toronto :-)
<aruna_> I hope folks will show up, weather man says expect 30cm of the white  stuff so bundle up
<BobJonkman> Don't be saying that!
<BobJonkman> http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/on-82_metric_e.html says only 5-10 cm here
<BobJonkman> http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/on-143_metric_e.html says 10-15cm for Toronto
<BobJonkman> That's not so bad
<aruna_> well so far it's clear n just a little dusting but by morning who knows
<aruna_> Appreciate your coming all the way and dragging some friends too :-)
<azend> We stick together :)
<aruna_> am very glad u do :) and azend if there is work or projects I can get involved in with Bob do keep me in mind. Work has been few and far between...
<azend> Thanks for offering
<azend> Unless you would like to commute to Guelph every month or so though, I don't think there's much you can do to help :)
<aruna_> Seriously can use some work :-)
<aruna_> Well I can always relocate ? If it puts food on the table , covers the rent and pays ma bills :-)
<azend> aruna_: I'm surprised you struggle so much
<azend> Good IT people are always hard to find
<aruna_> it's like this azend, am on disability but I do not much care to be on disability if I am able to work and contribute
<aruna_> but no one has given me a break yet in IT, general labour fatory work though is plenty but am not doing that no more
<aruna_> been dere, done dat, printed da T-shirts :-)
<azend> I'm surprised you guys are having such a hard time
<aruna_> it's the gospel truth friend
<azend> You both seem to have experience
<azend> Because we all know you can't get experience before you get experience ;)
<aruna_> hell no bob is a guru, am well... I have my areas where I shine but bob is much more experienced
<aruna_> ha haa so true
<BobJonkman> Bad news: laurelrusswurm just cancelled.  So we'll be one short tomorrow
<aruna_> oh damn ! why ?
<aruna_> well I will send another email on the list and home some linux chix will show up
<aruna_> gender balance woudl be nice, we are most times male dominated
<aruna_> Michael Kaulbach said he will drop by and drag a couple of friends
<aruna_> David Pelly is coming from Cambridge
<BobJonkman> Hey, Ubuntu Hour Hosts: http://sobac.com/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=f610a6e287145f90f14182e019dde856
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: nice.  i remember to horrible hand written signs i used to make/use ;)
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: thanks again for the gnusocial group - it's grown, a little to 7 i believe.
<aruna_> laurelrusswurm: hi, thank uuu so much for the Ubuntu Hour Toronto stand-up and am sad you are unable to make it this time, will look forward to next time :-)
<azend> Anyone available to proofreed my terrible writing? http://dl.azend.org/SQ1_FinalQA.pdf
<azend> Hey BobJonkman thanks for offering the ride
<azend> If I'm up tomorrow I will get in contact with you
<azend> otherwise have a great time in T.DOT with aruna :)
<BobJonkman> azend: OK, call between 10:00am and noon; +1-519-669-0388. Call +1-519-635-9413 after noon. If I haven't heard from you by 12:20pm or so I'll zoom right through Guelph (might make a left turn at Planet Bean, tho)
<azend> Sounds good
<azend> Need to get your fix?
<BobJonkman> Beans!
<BobJonkman> Off to bed.  This morning's beans have just about worn off.
<azend> hey BobJonkman1
<genii> Here at the mall but don't see anyone
<genii> BobJonkman, azend ... If you guys are around, I'm sitting near Pizza-Pizza/Subway/New York Fries
<genii> The wifi was crap so have my N4 tethered
<BobJonkman> Wave or something
<azend> BobJonkman:
<BobJonkman> Hi aruna
<BobJonkman2> Hi again, aruna
<BobJonkman2> Hi aruna_
<aruna_> Hi Bob, thank you and Azend for coming all the way from Kitchner and Michael too
<BobJonkman2> So, we're all here at Ubuntu Hour Toronto. I'll have a picture soon
<BobJonkman2> Here's the pics: http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/482290/detailed
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-15
<genii> Snow shovelling is finally done :)
<BobJonkman> We're baaack! Braved cold and snow to go to Toronto. Now copying some more pictures to http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/482290/detailed
* aruna_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: | Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 23 Jan 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<bregma> looks like all you all had fun
<ski3> whats my age again?!
#ubuntu-ca 2015-12-09
<genii> http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/5352780526.html?lang=en&cc=us
<BobJonkman1> "barbicide" -- isn't that illegal in Canada? Those poor barbers...
#ubuntu-ca 2016-12-16
<vincent45> Ya quelqun?
#ubuntu-ca 2016-12-17
<ckc> hi everybody
<ckc> does any1 would know why is Ubuntu server 16.04 is not seeing my HDD onto my cerc card (set as ata)?  Used to work fine with Ubuntu server 14
